# Forma de comprobar la emision de un control remoto.



## Barry Lyndon (Nov 19, 2008)

Saludos a todos,mi consulta se relaciona con la forma de comprobar la emision de un control remoto de alarma vehicular.Si un cont.rem.de T.V. se prueba su emision en una radio a.m.,...como saber si emite el cont.rem.de mi consuta,no tengo osciloscopio.Gracias.


----------



## mauricioh (Nov 19, 2008)

Hola! La forma mas facil que se es colocar el control frente a una camara digital ya sea de un telefono movil por ejemplo y precionar un boton si anda se vera en la pantalla del celular una luz que seria la del led! Asi es como pruebo mis controles. espero que te haya ayudado. saludos mauricio


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Nov 19, 2008)

Hola Mauricio¿el emisor de un control remoto de alarma de vehiculo es tambien por medio de un infrarojo? Gracias.


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 19, 2008)

Control de alarma = Control por RF (radiofrecuencia)


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Nov 20, 2008)

Hola Fernando,entonces su etapa final de potencia seria un amplificadorf.+un arreglo sintonizado L-C ?....Y si esta es su forma de emision...¿Su prueba operacional es unicamente por medio de Osciloscopio? Y si esta fuere la unica alternativa...¿Cual seria su V.peak to peak? Gracias.


----------



## dAVIb (Nov 20, 2008)

Si emite RF, una forma "sencilla" sin tener osciloscopio es usando una "sonda de rf". Basicamente seria una antena, un diodo rectificador, un condensador y un polimetro para medir la tension que se induce en la antena.

Salu2.

dAVIb.


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Nov 20, 2008)

Gracias David,creo que tu sugerencia es la alternativa mas viable.


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Nov 28, 2008)

Gracias a todos los que respondieron a mi consulta.La forma,casi casual,de como probe la emision de este tipo de Cont.Rem. fue acercandolos a mis fonos inhalambricos de mi T.V. y obviamente se escucha su ''tableteo''tipico.Ahora,descartado el Cont.Rem.me resta solo discernir el porque la alarma vehicular se desactivo....¿Cambios reiterados de bateria? ¿Alimentacion ext.desde otro auto para lograr una partida cirscuntancial? Todo lo ant.produjo un ''reset''en la alarma dejandola inop.?...no se.De todas maneras,muchas gracias.


----------

